# Lake Conroe Bulkheads



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Me, momma, and the boys hit Conroe this morning at daylight.

Got a bucket full of shad at the dock right off so things looked great.

Headed to West side of Lake to fish the windy shorelines, wind was so high that the troll motor wouldn't keep us off of the bulkhead so we headed to east side.

Fished several bulkheads / boat houses around Point Aquarius with only 1 bite. 

The only fish of the day was a 1 1/2 - lb Black Bass caught in the throw net while getting shad.

Anyone else do better?


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*conroe*

Hope somebody can do some good and report it. I'm headed up there mon. to wed. Mama got a meeting up there so, I'll hang out on the water all day. Any tips would help. I'm staying at Bentwater Y&CC. Bringing catfish poles,crappie poles,and bass arsenal. Even bowfishing stuff. I'm bound to be able to get into something.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

No reports from me tween now and then.....weatherman says its goin to be FUNKY tomorrow.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Fished Mcdonalds dock on 105 this afternoon caught 4 channels and some yellow bass, catfish caught on blood bait. All cats around 3lbs. Saw a 5lb black bass caught
cut shad. Fished about 5 hrs. Fished docks at North Shore marina on fm 1097
yesterday afternoon didn't get a bite.
Lots of boats and Game Wardens out got checked 2 days in a row.
Got laugh out of the GW yesterday saw him walking down the dock
by the time he got to me I had my license in my hand.


----------



## 32V GT (Jun 17, 2008)

Me and the girlfriend were out early saturday morning. She caught 5 0r 6 keeper channels close to the power line poles in little lake creek early and I was dangling minnows for Crappie and came up with a couple of bream and a smallish channel. Went to eat lunch and came back and couldn't even get a bite anywhere else on the lake. LOL at the GW we got stopped to. He mainly just wanted to see our life jackets.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I took the family out Saturday morning as well. Trying to keep the kiddos out of the wind, we started on the east side and found the same thing... no fish. Went to the west side and most of it was too rough to fish with a 3 and 6 year old in the boat but the fish were there. One lightning fast drift past one of my favorite points yielded three quick fish but we were getting pounded and I couldn't help the kids cause I had to stay on the trolling motor. Found some more protected water and caught a couple. Pretty slow bite, but could have killed em on the windblown stuff if we didn't have kids in the boat. Think we ended up with 20 cats, a hybrid, and several yellow bass. Should have put jugs out I guess.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

We had 35 cats on Friday fishing the bulkheads on the East side of the lake. Using shad about 2-3' under a slip cork. Most fish were caught right up against the bulkhead.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Friday Night: 10 stripers to 10lbs, 36 Cats Chan/Blue's, 12 crappie. From the bank fishing cut shad.

Saturday: WINDY!!! still caught 9 stripers and 43 cats.

Sunday night till 1am: 5 stripers to 9lbs, 14 blues, 1 chan. 3 goos.

The fish are biting SLOW!! best luck I have had is with circle hooks and cut shad. Feel a TAP-TAP start a slow drag, SLOW DRAG, this was enough to get a good hard reaction strike. The fishing is good on conroe right now. Just gota fight the wind. CUT Gizzard shad are working much better than Whole Thin-fin. JMHO.

Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

It was slow I did not get into the fish until mid day. But hey it beats being in the office right?

Andy


----------

